# Midwife billing



## nutter98 (Aug 19, 2010)

Our office just hired a new midwife.  I have a few questions:
1) It is my understanding that to bill under the physician as incident to that the physcian has to be in the office suite.  Someone else in the office believes he has to be within 30 minutes.  Which of us is correct?

2)  If the physician has to be in the office for me to bill under him, how can we bill the midwife delivery under him if he is not at the hospital at the time of delivery?

Any and all information will be helpful.  We are in the process of getting the midwife creditalled with the insurance companies but we are unsure of how to bill her visits until those contracts go through.


----------

